

Last.fm Blog: Quality Control - alex_c
http://blog.last.fm/2008/08/01/quality-control

======
jedc
I LOVE the analogue meter. Very retro...

------
superchink
That is a freakin' awesome setup! I love the bears and the monitoring displays
in the operations room.

------
soundsop
Is the analog response-time meter in units of deciseconds?

~~~
DavidSJ
Seems so. It says "(ds)" underneath it. And judging by their site's
responsiveness, it certainly doesn't seem to be milliseconds.

~~~
akd
You're saying that last.fm has a 15 second response time?

~~~
DavidSJ
No, 150 deciseconds would be 1.5 seconds.

~~~
akd
I hope you don't work for NASA :)

~~~
DavidSJ
Oh, whoops.

------
jfornear
That would be awesome to work at Last.fm... Live in London and get payed in
Euros! :D

~~~
jonknee
They don't use Euros in London.

~~~
jfornear
Pounds... even better? You knew what I meant.

The atmosphere here makes you not want to bother posting sometimes to avoid
being thrashed by nitpicks

~~~
akd
Computer people put a high value on precision because a single semicolon is
the difference between a working Linux kernel and a jumble of compile-time
errors.

------
talkeinan
simply cool

------
ian
Fresh!

------
agentbleu
Its all good and all and hazardously I say the word 'top'.

~~~
Dobbs
Top is an amazing tool, don't get me wrong but its very limited. The major
flaw of top (and its not really a flaw) is that Top is limited to one machine.
When you have a cluster of say 20-300 you need more powerful tools.

Also top doesn't measure things like the current latency and other things they
need to know at the moment.

